# advice needed!



## servicia (Feb 27, 2012)

I am thinking about going into valeting, detailing, alloy refurbs etc ... was wondering if there was any money at this anymore or are there to many people doing this now.

what are the right prices for a valet, alloy refurbs etc ( i am in midlands)

also thinking of doing window tinting, and scratch removal (not to sure about this) 

any advice?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Take a look in this section:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=169&order=desc

eg

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230843


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

This thread should answer most of your questions:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987


----------

